# KSS Mini Cart (Kingston Saddlery) ~ What can you tell me about this cart?



## ImagineThat (Dec 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with these carts? Good/bad? I have a 31" mini gelding I am sending to get broke to drive in the spring and am looking for an easy entry cart to get started with.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ardie&sparki (Dec 10, 2011)

I have one and have had it for two years now as my first cart. I've never had any issues with it and go on trails and down the roads often as well as around the pasture. But I just am a back yard type driver, have also shown in it but curious to see what other people might think? Like I said, I have not had any sort of issues and it pulls very nicely with my 34" mini, I use the shorter set of shafts with him, my cart came with two pairs.


----------



## ImagineThat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, ardie&sparki! I would LOVE to have a Bellcrown Aerocrown, but budget won't allow that right now




So looking at some of the more affordable EE Carts.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been looking at the same cart. I've read some reviews and for the $$ people seem to like the cart. Not top of the line by any means but a good beginner cart. So I've read


----------



## ImagineThat (Dec 17, 2011)

MajorClementine said:


> I have been looking at the same cart. I've read some reviews and for the $ people seem to like the cart. Not top of the line by any means but a good beginner cart. So I've read


Thanks! Not sure what I will end up with you, but it is one that is on my list


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 17, 2011)

ImagineThat said:


> Thanks! Not sure what I will end up with you, but it is one that is on my list


Can't beat the price and I love the one with the wood floor. It's at the top of my list.


----------

